# *Mandatory INTJ Death Stare*



## CColeSV07 (Jul 14, 2012)

Eyyo roud:

I promise I'm not mean. Or judgmental in the traditional sense.

This should be interesting, I haven't been in real forum since ~2005.. and I don't think reddit counts.

Anyway I am _fascinated _by your personality types and unique perspectives and want to milk your brains :mellow:

Oh, and Mr. Cafe Bot, I don't need any of your spam 

And I _can_ smile.. sort of


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings CColeSV07 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum CColeSV07. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## CColeSV07 (Jul 14, 2012)

Damnit CafeBot :tongue:

Anyway, a few of my interests in one mind melting video.... youtu. be/EaZG-_iiH-4


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

One of these days, I'm going to get to one of the new people before the e-barista.
Reddit totally counts, it's got a "wtf" section.


----------



## Brainfreeze_237 (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome. May your stay be productive and worthwhile.

Hope to see you on the various subforums; Death Glares are in low supply and high demand (at least as far as I'm concerned) nowadays.


----------



## CColeSV07 (Jul 14, 2012)

roughestimate said:


> One of these days, I'm going to get to one of the new people before the e-barista.
> Reddit totally counts, it's got a "wtf" section.


WTF is one of the subs I _do not_ visit.. but maybe I should more often







hahaha



Brainfreeze_237 said:


> Welcome. May your stay be productive and worthwhile.
> 
> Hope to see you on the various subforums; Death Glares are in low supply and high demand (at least as far as I'm concerned) nowadays.


Thanks, will do, it's kind of nice to have a little randomness, reddit's subs are all dedicated. Still a good thing, _but yeah_, change!


----------



## ruth2ten (Jun 25, 2011)

*Welcome to PerC!
Enjoy your time around the forums!
Cheers!







*


----------



## colysan (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to PerC!


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

Welcome. 

*INFJ GAZE OF DOOM*


----------



## SquallX41269 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello, fellow strategist.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome to PerC @_CColeSV07_


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

*gaze of depth into the optical orbits of the cool mistress' eyes*
I'm going for a more Amanda McKittrick Ros style of writing today roud:


----------



## CColeSV07 (Jul 14, 2012)

Eleven said:


> Welcome.
> 
> *INFJ GAZE OF DOOM*


Thank you.

_**GGRRRRRR**_


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

CColeSV07 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> _**GGRRRRRR**_


You're welcome. 

**empathizes with your frustration**


----------



## illegal (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi. I'm new too. Also an INTJ. And, yes, death stares come naturally. roud:


----------

